# Samba Hybrid Security mode

## Cyker

Hi,

Has anyone tried configuring Samba in Hybrid security mode before?

I'm trying to figure out how, but there doesn't seem to be any documentation other than a tantalizing tidbit in the html help that says:

 *Quote:*   

> If your PCs use usernames that are the same as their usernames on the UNIX machine then you will want to use security = user. If you mostly use usernames that don't exist on the UNIX box then use security = share.
> 
> You should also use security = share if you want to mainly setup shares without a password (guest shares). This is commonly used for a shared printer server. It is more difficult to setup guest shares with security = user, see the map to guest parameter for details.
> 
> It is possible to use smbd in a hybrid mode where it is offers both user and share level security under different NetBIOS aliases.

 

This would make it a lot easier for people who log into their computers with a username/password not on my system to be able to connect to some of the public shares while still keeping public shares that need a password closed to them.

----------

## richard.scott

perhaps this may help:

http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg92407.html

I found this googling for "smbd hybrid mode".

Rich

----------

## Cyker

Ugh! Darn you google!

(I was searching for variations on "samba hybrid security mode"   :Crying or Very sad:   :Razz:  )

The suggestion seems like a bit of a dirty hack, but quite a cunning dirty hack  :Very Happy:  (I didn't know the %L etc. worked as params too!), I'll have a go with it when I get home  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------

